# Mystery Cam



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

Found this cam spec card while searching through the box of parts that was in the trunk. It's very likely what's in the car currently. Can anyone tell me about it?

70 YS code 400, power steering/brakes, a/c. Going for stock-ish build.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

goatboy1970 said:


> Found this cam spec card while searching through the box of parts that was in the trunk. It's very likely what's in the car currently. Can anyone tell me about it?
> 
> 70 YS code 400, power steering/brakes, a/c. Going for stock-ish build.
> 
> View attachment 157801


Came up with these 3. The Manley cam seems like a good match, but no exact cam timing events as on your card.


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Lunati 06702



Classical Pontiac Camshaft Reference


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

i ran that cam in my firebird. 400 6x-8 heads low compression engine. with the performer intake. its a good cam. you can use the stock converter. if its a stock driver build. it will work fine. smooth idle.


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

Awesome. Thanks for the help, everyone. Looks like whatever it is, it's a good fit for my build.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CoveKid19 said:


> Lunati 06702
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Pontiac Camshaft Reference


Not sure it is Lunati. Lunati shows .442", the cam spec is .443" which is the same for Manley. Very specific on the lift.


----------

